# Z4 Lease & SF / Bay Area Dealer Recommendations Needed!



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

My brother recently moved to the San Francisco area, and with the current incentives, is looking to lease a Z4 2.5. I have a great rapport with my local dealer, but unfotunately, I'm in New Jesery. Since this will be his first BMW, I want to make sure he has a good experience, and gets a great deal. Your input is much appreciated! TIA!


*Dealer & Advisor Recommendation* - Firstly, I know the importance of a good dealership and advisor, so your recommedations in the San Francisco / Bay Area will be much appreciated! 
*Current Incentive* - When does the current $3,500 incentive on the 2.5 expire?
*Negotiated Price* - With the options my brother wants, the MSRP is $39,440, with an invoice of $36,160. What is a good negotiated price? I'm thinking $33,660, which gives the dealer a $1,000 profit (assuming a $3,500 incentive). Too aggressive?
*Money Factor & Residual *- From what I understnad, the current base MF for a 2.5 is 0.0019, and the residual is 57%. I realize the residual cannot be changed, but what would be a fair MF? 0.0021? Is this reasonable?
*Lease Calculation *- Assuming the above MF, residual, 10k mi/year, and CA tax of 8.75% (!!!), is my calculated payment of $465.91 correct? This is assuming the lease thru BMWFS.
*Other Lease Costs? *- What are the other "legit" lease costs? 
*Security Deposit *- What is the security deposit on a 2.5? Are mutiple security deposits still an option, and if so, by how much is a MF reduced by each additional security deposit?

Thanks!


----------



## sfca-325i (Apr 18, 2004)

I have had good experiences with San Franciso BMW (bought 2003 325i) and BMW of Mountain View (traded 325i for X3).

Would not recommend Claridges (Berkeley) or Sonnen (Marin). At Claridges, the internet salesperson disputed the "offer" that I had from BMW of MV, first stating that I didn't have the right cost figures, then accusing me of not really having the offer I claimed to have. As you can see from the above, I bought from BMW of MV. Sonnen was a waste of time. The internet salesperson would not provide any information on the interent re availability and price. Said "come on in, we've got lots of X3's in stock and will price at $1200 over cost". Well, drove over there and they had a grand total of 3 cars in stock, all in jet black or metallic black. What a waste of time.


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

*Try Stevens Creek BMW*

Stevens Creek BMW in Santa Clara do have about 12 in stock and are willing to deal. We just closed a deal on a manual 2.5l for my brother. Steve "Papa" Hill was nice to work with; he has a car listed on EBay EBay Listing for 2004 Z4 2.5

Allison (BMW of Mountain View) and Claridges (BMW of Fremont) do not have much inventory. There may still be some allocation available for September build to customize the car but you may not be able to take advantage of the current incentives which are valid till 8/31 (May or May not be extended)


----------



## URL8 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Thank you*

Thanks very much for your replies. My brother closed on a 2.5i from Concord.


----------

